# New to this



## Julie xxxxx (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this sight and its been great reading all your stories I don't feel alone anymore.  

I have a wee boy who is 5, been trying for another for 3 years.  Just found out after laps. that both my tubes r blocked and my only chance is IVF.  My head is spinning with it all.  Been looking at clinics locally and also abroad.

Any advise would be grateful.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Julie 
Welcome to FF 
I'm sorry to hear about your results 
I'm leaving you a few direct links to some areas of the site I think you may find useful. If you need anymore help just shout 

*Lanarkshire* 
Where you can hook up with other members in your area.   
*CLICK HERE* 

*Peer Support*, an area for general advice from other members
 *CLICK HERE* 

*IVF General Chit Chat  *  
 *CLICK HERE* 

*Starting Out & Diagnosis  *  
 *CLICK HERE* 

*Clinic Reviews  *  
 *CLICK HERE* 

*Secondary Infertility Daily Messages  *  
 *CLICK HERE* 

I'm also leaving you a link to what the various acronyms mean, as it is a bit confusing to get to grips with them when your first starting out  
*Glossary*.
 *CLICK HERE* 

*Fertility Information Guides  *   
*CLICK HERE* 

Best of luck with your journey
Gayn
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Julie, 

Welcome to the board hun, sorry to hear your results.  

I'm new on here as well and they are a fab bunch of ladies - look forward to chatting to you properly. 

Kate
x


----------



## Julie xxxxx (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for your comment!  Hopefully, things will feel clearer tomorrow as I have an appointment at a fertility clinic


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

hi Julie

Welcome, I'm fairly new too and have found the board really supportive, if only to have a moan!  I'm sorry to hear about your results, hope your appointment today goes well and you manage to glean some positives from it.  

Faithful


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

hi veryone I too am also new and a bit overwhelmed.
Currently 38 conceived naturally 15 years ago different parner.
Had all the checks both parned and I fine prob an age thing now.
Tried 6 month clomid as that was all nhs could offer BFN
About to start down regulatin for ivf mid jan at Glasgow. 
Wondered do we have any say in shopping around for the medication required clinic expect it to be £1000 just wondered if that was the norm.
Look forward to hearing from anyone soon.
Hubby been great but think bit tired listening to me going on after 2 years trying!
Happy New Year to all when it comes


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

juliewills - welcome to the web site, its amazing and so friendly and you will feel like you have come home! sorry to hear that you have two blocked tubes - very hard to take in and accept but at least in some ways  you have a reason for not conceiving.  When I first went to the fertility clinic I did not think I needed IVF and after six months of clommid and one failed IUI I have just got preg with donor eggs (IVF) it was easier than I thought although I only did the down regging and my donor had the worst job.
as kateg and faithful have said they look forward to chatting to you and Mrs chaos (hi girls) has given you the link come over the 2ndry for a chat, we post nearly every day and its lovely to get to know everyone and just chat about anything pleae come over.
take care and good luck sweetheart

whippet - welcome to you too and the best of luck with your tx and getting drugs sorry cannot help only know that sometimes dr surgerys pay towards some of them (not with me though) thre is a thread for secondary with over 10 year olds sohave a look over there.
anyway happy new year and lots and lots of good lck
love
susie


----------

